# Jet vs Grizzly Cyclone collectors & other considerations



## Jacob French (Feb 6, 2020)

My wife and I are in the process of purchasing a house and said house happens to have a dedicated workshop! I will be sharing the workshop with my wife who is a sewer and so now I need to be more considerate of dust. I finally have an excuse to spend money on a collection system. My main concern is fine dust, obviously with my wife sewing projects in the same room I'll want to keep this to a minimum (the dust.. not the sewing). I'm not entirely sure what to expect or what I'll need to achieve this? I'm thinking I'll need to combine some sort of cyclone dust collection system with an air filter? The shop size is about the size of a double car garage. Any insight in regards to this would be appreciated!

My budget at the moment is $800-$1000 at the moment. I would only be using one to two tools at a time as I'm the only woodworker using this shop. I found a Jet Model 717515 used for $700 locally. For a similar price (minus shipping) there's the Grizzly G0860 that looks to have a higher CFM and it's brand new, is this the better choice? 

Do I need to look at higher powered machines for what I'm trying to achieve or is that unnecessary if only using one tool at a time? 

Any help or insight would be awesome, thanks!


----------

